# Best Software for DTG Shop



## mfaust (May 20, 2009)

Hi-we all know that software is very important. So I want to survey what you as an owner use as your software and why you think it is the best. This should be specific for the best software to use for a DTG printshop? 

For Graphics Manipulation-

For Accounting-

For Customer Management-

To Handle Payment Processing-(credit card terminal, paypal,etc)-

Thanks!!


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

For graphics manipulation, you want to get Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator. They're industry standards. You'll need both to manipulate all graphics, but Photoshop is more important.

The nice thing is, you don't need to get the newest version. CS2 will be fine, and it works with Windows Vista.

Don't forget, in addition to the software you need a good computer to go with it. The faster your computer, the faster your printer will start to print. You'll want at least 2 GB of RAM for Windows XP or at least 3 GB for Vista.

Let me know if you have any more questions about graphics software.

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## mfaust (May 20, 2009)

Thanks-we currently use both of those as well. Do you have any suggestions for accounting or customer management software?


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

mfaust said:


> Thanks-we currently use both of those as well. Do you have any suggestions for accounting or customer management software?


I'm a Mac user, but I can point you in the right direction. Quickbooks is probably the most popular small business accounting software. You'll find plenty of accountants who are familiar with it.

There are also invoicing and customer management software solutions designed specifically for screen printers. That type of solution might work for you.

-Alex


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Here, here on Quickbooks, will help you track inventory, manage open orders and accounts and is can be setup to generate reports that will make quarterly and annual tax reports easy. In regards to account management software, ACT works very well and is customizable.


----------

